# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Japanese homes

## Sir Krist

my parents are fond of living in Japanese homes and want to build one. so I was looking the web for homes and found these 4 gifs and they are cool. can anyone translate them for me please. or tell me the demensions of the house. The house looks very homely and I might want to build it.  http://jurai.murdoch.edu.au/tenchi/M...sakiHouse1.jpg http://jurai.murdoch.edu.au/tenchi/M...sakiHouse2.jpg http://jurai.murdoch.edu.au/tenchi/M...sakiHouse3.jpg http://jurai.murdoch.edu.au/tenchi/M...sakiHouse4.gif 
They should work. I think this house is really cool. I am going as far to try to buy land on a lake in Missouri.It'll probally take me 40 yrs to pay off but with the rooms it might work as a place for my grand children. I also hope to retire in this house. any help and all Is much appreciated.

----------


## Mikhail_S

This is an idea but not a draft. The translation don't help you. You can do this draft oneself or via architect. The competent architect can prepare a draft better than you have on hand.

----------

